# Smoked Rump Roast



## beeritself

Okay, so my wife bought a rump roast but I didn't want the same old boring crockpot roast I had gotten before, so I decided I would attempt to smoke it. It was a very lean piece of meat, with little marbling, but had a 1/4" fat cap on it - so I figured I would risk it. Worst that could happen was I would take the family out to eat. I started preparation at 8am with a dry rub - recipe below. I let it sit in a ziplock in the fridge for about 6 hours. I then made the ever-so-PFF-famous bacon lattice (at least attempted to). Once my smoker hit the right temp, I tossed it on. (note: I have one of those ugly green brinkmann cylindrical charcoal smokers). I used about 2 cups of applewood throughout the process and it seemed to do the trick. I got the desired 1/4" smoke ring on the meat and it was crazy tender at medium rare and thinly sliced. 

Dry rub: equal parts
Fresh cracked peppercorn
Kosher salt
Garlic powder
Onion powder
Mexican Chile powder paprika
*used a very light sprinkle of olive oil

Pre-Smoke:









Before letting it rest:









Ready to serve:


----------



## grease monkey

SHIT! Now Im hungary. That looks and sounds awesome! How long and what temp did you smoke it.


----------



## marmidor

I'm guessing 8-12 [email protected] 180-225 degrees until internal temp reaches 190! Just a guess.


----------



## beeritself

I actually only smoked it for about 2 hours at 225. Brought the internal temp to 132 and then pulled it off the smoker, aluminum foil tent for 45 minutes, let it rest for about 10 minutes then sliced cross-grain. Surprisingly, it tasted as good as it looked. I had never tried a rump roast before. If you were going to try to shred it, lower and slower, get the IT up to 200.


----------



## jakec

dammit man! im trying it. that looks awesome!


----------



## Jason

Looks good....only thing better, ifin it was on my EGG!!!!


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mighty fine !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## beeritself

Thanks, guys The cold leftover slices are even better than the dinner last night.


----------



## grey ghost

dammit boy, that suka looks really gooood! i am doing a pork tenderloin rite now on one of those BGE's, i am checking it after every two beers, and bout a quater of football, wishing i was in lower ala!! LOL


----------



## tinboat814

Nice good stuff


----------

